# Primo ace and maybe primo ace/ primo E  blend!! Coming soon



## Zeek (Jul 23, 2012)

Well a chremist saw my thread go up on ology and has decided to make me some primo ace! to see if it is workable as a product to carry.  He is also toying around with a hybrid of 100mg primo ace/ 100mg primo E

 It is a canadian UGL but the chemist really impressed me with his background and knowledge so keep an eye out for updates form me on this product!


----------



## Tilltheend (Jul 23, 2012)

Nice sounds great!


----------



## Azog (Jul 23, 2012)

Interesting. Have you used much ace in the past? How do you like it? I just pinned 500mg of primo e this morning to start my cycle.


----------



## RowdyBrad (Jul 23, 2012)

Looking forward to hearing and learning more about this here blend.


----------



## LeanHerm (Jul 23, 2012)

If I'm not mistaken, the cycle before last cycle was your last cycle? Apparently it wasn't cause the old man is still going at it.


----------



## JOMO (Jul 23, 2012)

BigHerm said:


> If I'm not mistaken, the cycle before last cycle was your last cycle? Apparently it wasn't cause the old man is still going at it.



Haha, I remember him saying that! 

This guys still kicking strong and will be back better than ever!


----------



## Get Some (Jul 23, 2012)

in my experiences, primo acetate has been painful above 50mg/ml. However, that was without any additional solvents. I would find it hard to believe a 100 ace/100E mix wouldn't have some sever PIP. But, if you like Primo that much it amy be worth it. The thing to remember with PIP is that it becomes worse the higher the injection volume. 500mg/ml testosterone isn't too bad if you only inject 0.5 CC at a time, but throw 2cc in there and you're in for a world of hurt. 

On another note, I have personally tried Primobolan Dipropionate at 125 mg/ml and loved it! The diporpionate ester has about the smae half life as a propionate ester. In fact, it's simply two propionates attached as one (similar to how Dimethazine is two separate superdrol molecules attached as one). 

Primo canbe run with other substances for added boost, but IMO the proper way to run it for your first time is lower test with higher primo. You may not need more than 500mg EW of Primo and 200mg EW of test. Going as high as 900mg EW you shouldn't experience many side effects....just make sure you have enough room in those muscles to hold all that oil!


----------



## Zeek (Jul 23, 2012)

Azog said:


> Interesting. Have you used much ace in the past? How do you like it? I just pinned 500mg of primo e this morning to start my cycle.



 I have never ran p[rimo ace this will be a first for me and at my age there aren't many firsts lol  Herm I have not completed a cycle in about ayear. First the sciatic injury and then the torn pec/tendon   It's been tough on the old guy man!!  



Get Some said:


> in my experiences, primo acetate has been painful above 50mg/ml. However, that was without any additional solvents. I would find it hard to believe a 100 ace/100E mix wouldn't have some sever PIP. But, if you like Primo that much it amy be worth it. The thing to remember with PIP is that it becomes worse the higher the injection volume. 500mg/ml testosterone isn't too bad if you only inject 0.5 CC at a time, but throw 2cc in there and you're in for a world of hurt.
> 
> On another note, I have personally tried Primobolan Dipropionate at 125 mg/ml and loved it! The diporpionate ester has about the smae half life as a propionate ester. In fact, it's simply two propionates attached as one (similar to how Dimethazine is two separate superdrol molecules attached as one).
> 
> Primo canbe run with other substances for added boost, but IMO the proper way to run it for your first time is lower test with higher primo. You may not need more than 500mg EW of Primo and 200mg EW of test. Going as high as 900mg EW you shouldn't experience many side effects....just make sure you have enough room in those muscles to hold all that oil!



 I've run over a dozen cycles that included primo, my 2nd wife ran about as many as I did. Thank you for the input as I have only used primo E and the 100mg per ml and the 150mg per ml variant. All pain free and usually HG but recently began to trust a few UGL's to sell me legit and quality primo.

 Awesome input on the primo D, may have to suggest that to the canadian bhrother!

thx


----------



## Infantry87 (Jul 23, 2012)

Basically z, your running primo in place of a trenbolone because of age and the side effects it could throw at you?


----------



## Zeek (Jul 23, 2012)

Infantry87 said:


> Basically z, your running primo in place of a trenbolone because of age and the side effects it could throw at you?



 Yeah I am too old to play the tren game at 50 years. Why roll the dice if I don;t have to right?


----------



## Get Some (Jul 23, 2012)

EZ.... I didn't know you had a sciatic nerve injury... isn't that the worst!! I pinched mine deadlifting and it was almost unbearable for over a week. the worst thing about nerve injuries is that pain killers don't work. The numbness and pounding pain spread from my lower back slowly all the way down to my toes over a few days. I had to sleep with a pillow between my legs and do some physical therapy to help loosen up the area and quell the pain. I would never wish this type of injury on anyone, as it can be quite debilitating


----------



## Infantry87 (Jul 23, 2012)

Yea bro I hear you on this but I got about 10/15 yrs to cycle with tren and gh for the rest of my life. I took your advice on starting gh early (26) and honestly man  I wont even mess with tren after im 40. But I've never had the joy of running primo like you have, but I've only hear rumors of primo ace never actually seen it like primo enth.But its gotta be a miracle drug if Arnold used it for so long. But let me ask you this, Why not masteron instead of primo? Can you use Mast as a base in a cycle like primo or no?


----------



## Get Some (Jul 23, 2012)

Infantry87 said:


> Yea bro I hear you on this but I got about 10/15 yrs to cycle with tren and gh for the rest of my life. I took your advice on starting gh early (26) and honestly man  I wont even mess with tren after im 40. But I've never had the joy of running primo like you have, but I've only hear rumors of primo ace never actually seen it like primo enth.But its gotta be a miracle drug if Arnold used it for so long. But let me ask you this, Why not masteron instead of primo? Can you use Mast as a base in a cycle like primo or no?



you can certainly use mast, but you have to remember that it's FUCKING RIDICULOUSLY ANDROGENIC. Hope I made that clear, lol. Aggression will be through the roof and the potential for hairloss is great. Mast will make you feel good and confident, but it WILL NOT give you the same muscle gains that can be achieved from Primo. Actually, you could totally use Mast and Primo is the same cycle. Start with Test E and Primo E for 8-10 weeks and then continue on with that for another 4-6 weeks while adding a healthy dose of mast. It's one of the best injectables you can incorporate at the end of the cycle because it really leans you out while preserving muscle.

Primobolan gains can be best described as "sneaky" IMO, so keep that in mind. If you're looking for outrageous results quickly, then do not bother. Some of the most solid gains imaginable can be achieved with primo, you just have to be patient. I'm beginning to realize the guys that really enjoy primo are the ones who at one point or another in their lives have had great gains naturally. So, they are less focused on getting huge quick and more focused on, "wow, this really is a great boost with no side effects." This is just something to keep in mind people. 

OH, and to clarify, Mast WILL make you kick babies in the teeth, lol


----------



## AndroSport (Jul 23, 2012)

Get Some said:


> you can certainly use mast, but you have to remember that it's FUCKING RIDICULOUSLY ANDROGENIC. Hope I made that clear, lol. Aggression will be through the roof and the potential for hairloss is great. Mast will make you feel good and confident, but it WILL NOT give you the same muscle gains that can be achieved from Primo. Actually, you could totally use Mast and Primo is the same cycle. Start with Test E and Primo E for 8-10 weeks and then continue on with that for another 4-6 weeks while adding a healthy dose of mast. It's one of the best injectables you can incorporate at the end of the cycle because it really leans you out while preserving muscle.
> 
> Primobolan gains can be best described as "sneaky" IMO, so keep that in mind. If you're looking for outrageous results quickly, then do not bother. Some of the most solid gains imaginable can be achieved with primo, you just have to be patient. I'm beginning to realize the guys that really enjoy primo are the ones who at one point or another in their lives have had great gains naturally. So, they are less focused on getting huge quick and more focused on, "wow, this really is a great boost with no side effects." This is just something to keep in mind people.
> 
> OH, and to clarify, Mast WILL make you kick babies in the teeth, lol



Well fuck those babies anyway! lol


----------



## grind4it (Jul 23, 2012)

Let me know if you need a guinea pig 



Ezekiel said:


> Well a chremist saw my thread go up on ology and has decided to make me some primo ace! to see if it is workable as a product to carry.  He is also toying around with a hybrid of 100mg primo ace/ 100mg primo E
> 
> It is a canadian UGL but the chemist really impressed me with his background and knowledge so keep an eye out for updates form me on this product!


----------



## Zeek (Jul 23, 2012)

Get Some said:


> EZ.... I didn't know you had a sciatic nerve injury... isn't that the worst!! I pinched mine deadlifting and it was almost unbearable for over a week. the worst thing about nerve injuries is that pain killers don't work. The numbness and pounding pain spread from my lower back slowly all the way down to my toes over a few days. I had to sleep with a pillow between my legs and do some physical therapy to help loosen up the area and quell the pain. I would never wish this type of injury on anyone, as it can be quite debilitating



 Oh man it was horrible, did the steroid injections finally after suffering for months waiting for it to heal on it's own. They basically use a miniMRI and inject right around the area where the nerve is pinched. I am still not back to 100% there but 75% healed for sure!



grind4it said:


> Let me know if you need a guinea pig



 haha you bet man!

 The thing is this is a canadian UGL, if he does pull this off USA guys are going to want it!! I know I will


----------



## Trust (Jul 24, 2012)

Dual Primo 200 (100A+100E)/cc ... that would be awesome... Id go on 4.5cc's of that/ week + some test!!


----------



## beasto (Jul 24, 2012)

Ezekiel said:


> Well a chremist saw my thread go up on ology and has decided to make me some primo ace! to see if it is workable as a product to carry.  He is also toying around with a hybrid of 100mg primo ace/ 100mg primo E
> 
> It is a canadian UGL but the chemist really impressed me with his background and knowledge so keep an eye out for updates form me on this product!



MAN O MAN pops...this sound delicious if it breaks through make sure to pm the beast man!!!!


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Jul 25, 2012)

how much primo eth is a solid dose for the over the hill 46 year olders? to replace tren


----------



## SuperBane (Jul 25, 2012)

Why don't guys over 40 fool around with Tren?


----------



## Zeek (Jul 25, 2012)

Trust said:


> Dual Primo 200 (100A+100E)/cc ... that would be awesome... Id go on 4.5cc's of that/ week + some test!!



 That is about as good as it gets my friend!!!



Bullseye Forever said:


> how much primo eth is a solid dose for the over the hill 46 year olders? to replace tren



 IMO the minimum to run primo E is 800mg per week bro!



Superman said:


> Why don't guys over 40 fool around with Tren?



 too dangerous for us, causes too many issues that we can die from lol


----------



## dsa8864667 (Jul 25, 2012)

Why did you have to mention primo 200 Zeek, now i cant get it out of my head i want some for my cruise.


----------



## Zeek (Jul 25, 2012)

patience patience my friend it is being made and that 100  primo ace and 100 primo E blend should be made soon also.  Will post pics and feedback as soon as it is!!!


----------



## DF (Jul 25, 2012)

Damn, Canadians! I want some!


----------



## Zeek (Jul 26, 2012)

how about primo 250???

 If that isn;t sexy in the 20ml vial I don't know what is!!


----------



## DF (Jul 26, 2012)

Ezekiel said:


> how about primo 250???
> 
> If that isn;t sexy in the 20ml vial I don't know what is!!



Is that being shipped to me?


----------



## dsa8864667 (Jul 26, 2012)

Ezekiel said:


> how about primo 250???
> 
> If that isn;t sexy in the 20ml vial I don't know what is!!


Thats the sexiest thing i read all week i want some!!!


----------



## 63Vette (Jul 26, 2012)

I am running Tren and I am over 40 I love Tren! Lol

Anyway, part of the reason I dont run Primo is because it is so damn hard to find legit Primo! If I could find good legit Primo  I would damn sure take off on about a 16-20 week run with some low dose test.

I am keeping an eye on this... Primo blend/Ace sounds like something I would like...


----------



## Trust (Jul 27, 2012)

Sexy:






Cant wait to try it....im getting into pct next week but  as soon as im back to normal ill get on this at 1g/w and like 4/500 test


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Jul 27, 2012)

Hell i couldnt afford to run it lol


----------



## 63Vette (Jul 27, 2012)

Trust said:


> Sexy:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Brings a tear to my eye... 

Lord, forgive me for lusting after another man's Primo, and God bless the starving pygmies in New Guinea, Amen.


----------



## amore169 (Jul 27, 2012)

Man I want some! It looks too damn sexy!!!


----------



## Zeek (Jul 27, 2012)

Trust said:


> Sexy:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 That is just beautiful!!!!



Bullseye Forever said:


> Hell i couldnt afford to run it lol



 Primo isn;t cheap at all but considering what it does with such a low impact on your health it really is worth it!


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Jul 27, 2012)

Ezekiel said:


> That is just beautiful!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Primo isn;t cheap at all but considering what it does with such a low impact on your health it really is worth it!


yea but finding it is my thing lol at more than 100mg/ml lol


----------



## DF (Jul 27, 2012)

You can get 125 mg pretty easy


----------



## Zeek (Jul 27, 2012)

The latest batch of pinns primo is more like 120mgs per ml . I've been pushing for higher mgs from a few sources but so far only one has stepped up to the plate.

 Who really wants to inject 10cc of just primo per week in addition to the test or whatever else you run


----------



## DF (Jul 27, 2012)

Zeek said:


> The latest batch of pinns primo is more like 120mgs per ml . I've been pushing for higher mgs from a few sources but so far only one has stepped up to the plate.
> 
> Who really wants to inject 10cc of just primo per week in addition to the test or whatever else you run



That is what makes me a bit leary about my Primo cycle.  Injecting all that compound & test on top of it.  I'm going to be a pin cushion.


----------



## dsa8864667 (Jul 27, 2012)

Dfeaton said:


> That is what makes me a bit leary about my Primo cycle.  Injecting all that compound & test on top of it.  I'm going to be a pin cushion.



Same thing here.


----------



## sfstud33 (Jul 27, 2012)

Trust said:


> Sexy:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That looks amazing. I've never seen 250mg. This is going on my list to Santa....


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Jul 28, 2012)

Dfeaton said:


> You can get 125 mg pretty easy



wish i knew what you knew lol


----------

